# The miracle cure for acne. AND ITS FREE.



## leftyguitarjoe

This shit works folks. My face has been clear for months. Simply put a clean towel on your pillow every night. I fold it in half so I can use it 2 nights in a row by simply flipping it over.

It sounds too good to be true, but I started it and the acne just ceased to happen. My best friend started it and is getting similar results.

Make sure to shower every day or at least wash your face with hot water. Dont use soap.

Just thought I'd share what I know about this.


----------



## flo

couldn't you have posted this 10 years earlier? Damn...


----------



## JamesM

Been doing this for a whlie. Awesome.


----------



## Thep

Or maybe you guys just need to wash your pillow cases.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

^


----------



## Zonk Knuckle

This would work if acne was actually caused just by dirt on your face. The miracle cure for acne is the acne.org regimen, basically having your face constantly saturated with 2.5% benzoyl peroxide. The clean towel thing might help a little for very mild acne.


----------



## Origin

I used rubbing alcohol on my face when I last had acne - I know, I know it's not the best thing to do other than spot treatment, but I was pissed and wanted to scorch them from the surface of the earth. It worked and my face is still soft and zit-free ever since, so I can't really say I don't recommend it.  Just, for the love of god, make sure you don't breathe in until it's washed off haha.

I'll try the towel thing next time I have a little and see though, kinda sounds easier.


----------



## a1a2a3a4

Origin said:


> I used rubbing alcohol on my face when I last had acne - I know, I know it's not the best thing to do other than spot treatment, but I was pissed and wanted to scorch them from the surface of the earth. It worked and my face is still soft and zit-free ever since, so I can't really say I don't recommend it.  Just, for the love of god, make sure you don't breathe in until it's washed off haha.
> 
> I'll try the towel thing next time I have a little and see though, kinda sounds easier.



Bleach also works.


----------



## sleepy502

Meh, Accutane worked for me.


----------



## Hzanco

sleepy502 said:


> Meh, Accutane worked for me.



It works, but I remember hearing that it causes mental/emotional problems in some users. Pharmaceuticals are messed up, and I steer clear of them at every opportunity.


----------



## jtm45

Wish i was young enough to still have acne problems


----------



## gunshow86de

Thep said:


> Or maybe you guys just need to wash your pillow cases.





My old roommate washed his sheets about once every 2 months and had terrible acne. He finally started washing them every week (and the pillow cases twice a week sometimes) and the acne almost vanished.

But yeah, most people don't need expensive prescription acne medicine. Just find which of the two types of OTC face wash creams work best with your skin (Salicylic Acid or Benzoyl Peroxide), then USE THEM EVERYDAY!!*

*Benzoyl Peroxide can be too harsh for some people to use everyday, if you're a girly man: I apply it with steel wool and scrub it off with a grinding wheel


----------



## Captain Axx

i may try this tonight, i have a big ass spot on my cheek! XD


----------



## gunshow86de

Captain Axx said:


> i may try this tonight, i have a big ass spot on my cheek! XD



For spot treatment, cover it in toothpaste overnight (not joking). It takes all the juice out of a ripe pimple (oh god, gonna be sick ).


----------



## The Reverend

I was expecting the cure to be age. Around 19-20 all my acne cleared up. I never really had it bad though, and I know some people much older than me who still have it. 

Also, FWIW, several of my friends with horrible, legendary-status acne used Accuntane, and within months it looked like they'd never had it. Except for the scars, of course.


----------



## Captain Axx

gunshow86de said:


> For spot treatment, cover it in toothpaste overnight (not joking). It takes all the juice out of a ripe pimple (oh god, gonna be sick ).


 

cheers man! it worked!


----------



## MetalJordan

I'm just gonna try a combination of toothpaste, benzoyl peroxide, a towel on my pillow, and washing my sheets twice a week. Hopefully my skin will become a god.


----------



## CFB

Or you can do the tried and true method:

Benzoyl peroxide - how to make it work for you

Then wash your pillowcase and stop drinking milk and eating sugar (new studies claim they are big contributors to acne)


----------



## Customisbetter

IMO there are two different types of acne. mild and medical. for mild stuff you see on most people with "flare ups", wash your sheets. for people with constant acne and huge swaps on the face that never leave, benzoyl peroxide is your best best.


----------



## Razzy

I rub sulfuric acid on my face to get rid of my acne.


----------



## gunshow86de

Razzy said:


> I rub sulfuric acid on my face to get rid of my acne.



I'll give it a shot.


EDIT: DEAR GOD WHY DID YOU MAKE ME DO THAT!????!?!?!?!?!?!!??!111


----------



## butterschnapps

edit: for some reason this was on the new posts for me, yesterday.
This definitely doesn't have any new posts now outside of this one.(http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/search.php?do=getnew)


----------



## Stealthtastic

Thanks for this, I'ma try all of these..
I am super self conscious about mine..


----------



## VBCheeseGrater

flo said:


> couldn't you have posted this 10 years earlier? Damn...



haha damn right, I had monstrous acne as a teenager - I couldn't even look in the mirror it got so bad. I ended up taking Accutane - i have crohn's disease now likely due to taking it, but the stuff worked miracles on Acne.


----------



## ilyti

Gonna go wash my sheets, brb


----------



## Ibanezsam4

vbshredder said:


> haha damn right, I had monstrous acne as a teenager - I couldn't even look in the mirror it got so bad. I ended up taking Accutane - i have crohn's disease now likely due to taking it, but the stuff worked miracles on Acne.



as a fellow crohnie i can assure you it didn't come from accutane


----------



## MABGuitar

Ibanezsam4 said:


> as a fellow crohnie i can assure you it didn't come from accutane



I second this.


----------



## refusetofall87

wow, thats crazy


----------



## Aevolve

I wouldn't bet on all the Benzoyl Peroxide recommendations.. I used it (even ProActiv) for a couple years and never really got any results. It doesn't work for some people. My acne was never AWFUL but it was enough to motivate me to see a dermatologist. I was on 3 prescriptions (an antibiotic, wash, and topical cream astringent) and my face cleared up fairly well, and I'm now only using a sodium sulphacetamide (sulphur compound) wash and it's keeping my face clear for the most part.

However- while the towel idea will surely help to an extent, I'd say the best advice I could give to anyone with acne is to leave your face alone. I used to mess with my skin sometimes without noticing and it would exacerbate the problem entirely. Keeping your hands away from your face will do wonders.


----------



## JStraitiff

I got extremely lucky. I never had even a bit of acne.

I saw this kid the other day who looked like he had a terrible cold his lip was so red from acne.


----------



## SpaceDock

^ well lucky you, that's like posting your Daemoness in someone's Schecter NGD.


----------



## ryanoddi

some good info here.. I'll def. be trying to wash my pillowcases more frequently, I already wash everything about once a week.. My acne isn't very bad really, it's just never not there.... :wall bash: haha


----------



## troyguitar

26 years old and mine has never went away. Don't count on age helping you out. It is fortunately much worse on my back than on my face, so it is not visible most of the time but it still pisses me off. How the hell am I still getting acne when my hair is turning gray and falling out? I can't be both young and old at the same damn time


----------



## Infamous Impact

Acne.org's regimen has been working well for me, and it's cheap.


----------



## flint757

sleepy502 said:


> Meh, Accutane worked for me.





Hzanco said:


> It works, but I remember hearing that it causes mental/emotional problems in some users. Pharmaceuticals are messed up, and I steer clear of them at every opportunity.



It is best to avoid it. There is a reason it is a last resort by Dermatologists.



The Reverend said:


> I was expecting the cure to be age. Around 19-20 all my acne cleared up. I never really had it bad though, and I know some people much older than me who still have it.
> 
> Also, FWIW, several of my friends with horrible, legendary-status acne used Accuntane, and within months it looked like they'd never had it. Except for the scars, of course.



Do a chemical peel scars will be gone and in some places only cost like 300 bucks.



vbshredder said:


> haha damn right, I had monstrous acne as a teenager - I couldn't even look in the mirror it got so bad. I ended up taking Accutane - i have crohn's disease now likely due to taking it, but the stuff worked miracles on Acne.



Crohn's disease can be caused by other things, but is factually known to also be caused by Accutane. You have to fill out a form when using it saying you won't sue them and that they aren't liable. Apparently like 4 out of 10 people get really bad side effects and like 1 out of 10 get permanent damage like crohn's disease as an example.


----------



## Dead Undead

CFB said:


> Then wash your pillowcase and stop drinking milk and eating sugar (new studies claim they are big contributors to acne)




I don't care what anyone says to the contrary, diet affects acne.

My cousin had bad acne on his face and back, so he started tanning as recommended by his dermatologist and it's going away. Effective method.


----------



## flint757

Dermatologist would NEVER recommend tanning. It does not go away, the moment you stop tanning it comes back worse than before. Every dermatologist I have had the displeasure of meeting has told me the exact same thing. Tanning=not particularly healthy activity. 

I can't necessarily agree with diet either considering I've known overweight people who don't have acne and healthy well balanced people who do.


----------



## Dead Undead

flint757 said:


> Dermatologist would NEVER recommend tanning. It does not go away, the moment you stop tanning it comes back worse than before. Every dermatologist I have had the displeasure of meeting has told me the exact same thing. Tanning=not particularly healthy activity.
> 
> I can't necessarily agree with diet either considering I've known overweight people who don't have acne and healthy well balanced people who do.



I know a few dermatologists who have recommended it in some cases.

Exactly, it isn't the same for everyone. However, I'm sure that for plenty of people, diet will affect acne. It's hard to see how it couldn't. You're putting it in your body, it's gonna affect it in someway. If prescription pills for fighting acne affect it, how could diet not? At least that's my reasoning. 

As for my personal experience, I've found avoiding certain foods does help keep acne down, and generally improve the way I feel overall.


----------



## BornToLooze

I tried Accutane, didn't work, tried all the over the counter stuff, didn't work, my mom realized I didn't care about it and quit making me try stuff and it just went away by itself. Other than the big ass pimple I currently have on my shoulder that hurts like a bitch


----------



## morrowcosom

When I had it when I was younger, it almost completely vanished whenever I stopped drinking any soda, even diet, and started drinking a massive amount of water. I have never been a fan of sweets. I wiped my face off on paper towels a lot too.


----------



## Murmel

gunshow86de said:


> For spot treatment, cover it in toothpaste overnight (not joking). It takes all the juice out of a ripe pimple (oh god, gonna be sick ).



It didn't work


----------



## in-pursuit

Hzanco said:


> It works, but I remember hearing that it causes mental/emotional problems in some users. Pharmaceuticals are messed up, and I steer clear of them at every opportunity.


 
my wife had cystic acne when she was about 11-12 and was prescribed Roaccutane, which is probably just what they call it in Australia so I'm assuming it's the same thing. 

It did wonders for her acne no doubt, by the time I met her about 2 years later I never would have guessed she had some pretty serious acne problems. She has admitted on a couple of occations to me that it seemed to effect her pretty significantly emotionally and psychologically. Not trying to be funny or make light of it or anything, but I would be inclined to agree with her.

I'd say the best thing to do if you have severe/cystic acne is to exhaust every option available to you in your quest for control of your skin, but always leave the prescription meds that may cause permanent negative side effects till last


----------



## flint757

^^^yep.

Accutane can be some dangerous stuff. anything that requires a release form can't end well.


----------



## axxessdenied

flint757 said:


> ^^^yep.
> 
> Accutane can be some dangerous stuff. anything that requires a release form can't end well.



I was put on accutane for acne when I was in high school. I only took it until the acne went away and then stopped taking it. I just get acne now when it's really hot at my shop and i'm sweating in my hat a long time.


----------



## flint757

My acne was pretty bad as well and they tried putting me on accutane. I decided against it and it cleared up on its own. For most people age is the main factor in acne and most people just grow out of it. Given that fact and the stats for crohns disease it just doesn't seem worth it. If you have to sign a waiver there is something to be concerned about and I've heard it can come out 10-20 years later even. Bowel problems for the rest of my life or acne for a couple of years?  That's not to say that would happen, but doesn't seem worth the risk. imo


----------



## Murmel

Acne doesn't seem to get worse for me if I just let them pop for themselves, or by accident. If I pop them myself it always turns out worse with more pimples.
Yesterday I was at the gym, and while wiping my forehead, a huge-ass pimple ripped from the towel. I didn't touch it afterwards except for wiping away some of the yucky stuff. It was still bleeding/oozing (  ) after I had showered, but now it seems to have healed quite nicely.


----------



## SenorDingDong

I'm twenty, and I only recently started to get acne on my back.

Never had any face issues in my life.



I've been using apple cider vinegar (when I don't go anywhere), and it really dries everything out and helps alleviate the problem greatly.


----------



## flint757

Smells gross though 

That's what I get as well, but I gave up on caring about it.


----------



## lava

I took Accutane for a non-acne skin condition for two months during my junior year in college. Got rid of the problem right away. Found out later that I could have taken a couple of much less serious drugs to get the same result, so I'm a little pissed about that. But so far no serious lasting side effects from the Accutane, apart from slightly drier eyes, and it's been almost 20 years. 

I stopped getting acne on my face back in high school, but started getting a little acne on my head once I started shaving it. I use two pillows on my bed. Each side of a pillow gets used for 2 nights, then flipped. Once one pillow is dirty I switch to the second pillow. Lines up just about perfectly with the weekly laundry.


----------



## synrgy

jtm45 said:


> Wish i was young enough to still have acne problems



I'm 32, and I break out no more or less than I did at 13. Age has nothing to do with it.


----------



## flint757

Well not for everybody. As a teenager we secrete more of everything and some people just never get out of that phase. My hair and skin are oily so I get acne from time to time, but in high school it was way oilier.


----------



## Deviliumrei

I think everyone should try these. Seems to be working for me so far.

1. Use unpurified sea salt. I dissolve about 1/2 teaspoons of atlantic sea salt in a jug of water and drink it during the day. I think this is the most important of these.

2. Eat 1-2 cloves of garlic /day. 

3. I drink about two cups of green tea /day. 

4. Don't stress.

5. Cut down food additives and preservatives and gluten


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

flint757 said:


> As a teenager we secrete more of *everything *


 


Anyway, I've been putting a towel on my piliow for the last 3 days and my face is starting to clear up, so I guess this stuff works.


----------



## Genome

Just thought I'd bump this,

This stuff is really good (Nicotinamide), cheap and worked really well for me.

Also, lemon juice works quite well and can reduce scarring. Try it!


----------



## Murmel

Mine seems to be pretty much going away, hooray. Some of the older scars are fading as well, but there are still a lot that need time. They'll probably never go away entierly.


----------



## Thyber

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/arcade.php?do=play&gameid=417


The Defence Rests;


----------



## Fluxx

Ibanezsam4 said:


> as a fellow crohnie i can assure you it didn't come from accutane



This is correct. Accutane is a retinoid that works by increasing cell turnover, not by stimulating your immune system to destroy _P. acnes_ on your face. If it was an immunomodulator then you might have an argument for Crohn's sake, but Crohns is still an autoimmune disease that is not well understood in terms of pathophysiology.

The argument that Accutane causes Crohn's holds about as much stock as the argument that Vaccines cause Autism. (Note: If you still think vaccines cause autism, you fail at reading the news, understanding biostatistics, and the concept of fraud).

The general treatment algorithm of acne goes like this, for most patients:
Non-pharmacological stuff: Clean sheets, pillow cases, face cloths, mild to no phosphate based soaps, etc.
Benzoyl peroxide <5%, applied at bedtime for 3 months for mild papulopustular acne. Apply to clean, DRY skin. 
If that fails, or the acne gets worse, usually a doctor will recommend either a higher strength of Benzoyl Peroxide (as high as 10 to 20% depending on the body area affected), or an alternative antibacterial regimen (often Tetracyclines or topical Clindamycin gel, often in combination with the Benzoyl peroxide).
If THAT fails, or someone starts to develop CYSTIC acne, thats when we usually prefer to go to retinoids. Usually topical retisol, or stievamycin gels that have tretinoin (the active form of Accutane) first, and Accutane/Clarus (generic name Isotretinoin) as a final step. 

You might be like "wtf why not use Accutane sooner if its so baller?"
Good question! The easy answer is 3 risks:
1) Isotretinoin increases the risk for birth defects in children. All female users are required by law (at least in Canada) to be on an oral contraceptive before starting Accutane.
2) Isotretinoin causes extreme drying of mucus membrane due to the rapid turnover of cells. This can cause nose bleeds, dry lips, mouth irritation, and esophagitis. Most other regimens are more tolerable than this.
3) Isotretinoin may increase the risk in a SMALL proportion of patients for depression feelings and potentially an increased risk of suicidal thoughts and behaviour. The risk is extremely low for this, but users need to be aware of it.

I don't want to be all paternalistic here, but some people in this thread just say "go use Accutane, worked for me", but that's not really an option for your doctor unless you've exhausted all the other options. Everything has its risks, but you are almost sure-fire to have the mucus membrane drying with Accutane, and it will likely make your acne worse before it makes it better.

Good luck.


Source: I go to school for these things . You want credentials? You ain't gettin em! Cuz I ain't gettin sued! This is not intended as medical advice, you should consult your doctor if you have any questions about individualized therapy for yourself.


----------



## Aevolve

Deviliumrei said:


> 4. Don't stress.



 Easier said than done man.


----------

